# selds



## porter lawncare (Aug 14, 2007)

lets see your sled here mine


----------



## porter lawncare (Aug 14, 2007)

red ones is my seld white one is a buddys


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres mine


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

heres my latest sled, they out priced themselves so now i keep them longer.



















heres my old ones no order but they were all new


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

This is a pic of last years sled. It was a 2010 Ski Doo Renegade X-pkg 800R.

This years will be the same, just the 2011 version of it.


----------



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll have to uncover mine. Not sure what condition it's in MXZ 600 that was mint untill my youngest son got his hands on it. I heard it was rolled last year and partially repaired. Guess that's why it's under a blue tarp :angry:


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

tell him to get his piggy bank out


----------



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

Need to drag it to the shop and check it out, man it was such a clean sled. A buddy of mine is really into sledding and we have been handing out more, so It would make an excellant sled. I just didn't realize what had happen to mine.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;1136256 said:


>


I had the same sled, but an 800. Best trail sled I ever owned, made me wish I switched to twins sooner!

Im not feeling the look of the new sleds. Once I have the opportunity, I'll buy another ZR CCE


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

mwalsh9152;1136838 said:


> I had the same sled, but an 800. Best trail sled I ever owned, made me wish I switched to twins sooner!
> 
> Im not feeling the look of the new sleds. Once I have the opportunity, I'll buy another ZR CCE


gotta admit the rider forward position of today is so much more comfortable to me comming off an 03 xcsp600 was a night and day difference in comfort


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Big Dog D;1136588 said:


> This is a pic of last years sled. It was a 2010 Ski Doo Renegade X-pkg 800R.
> 
> This years will be the same, just the 2011 version of it.


Nice sled. So you upgrade every year?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

mercer_me;1136882 said:


> Nice sled. So you upgrade every year?


Not every year. I loved that sled but I test drove and loved the 800Etec I rode last year and wanted to run one of those this year. Last year was a low mileage year for me @ 1755miles for the season. The previous year was 4000 and the year before was 3000. Both of those years I had a 2008 GSX 800R so after two seasons the sled had a tad north of 7000 miles on it and no one wanted to touch it when I tried to sell it. So that drove me to try keeping them for a year so that the mileage was in a more acceptable range to prospective buyers.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

mwalsh9152;1136838 said:


> I had the same sled, but an 800. Best trail sled I ever owned, made me wish I switched to twins sooner!
> 
> Im not feeling the look of the new sleds. Once I have the opportunity, I'll buy another ZR CCE


yea the new cats are hideous lol and thats an 800 also when i was doing the headlight i managed to put tape in the right places to make it appear as a 600 i pissed alot of tcat owners off being on theyre bumper, then passing them when the going got rough


----------



## LaPlante's (Dec 6, 2008)

2009 Ski doo mxz 600 ETEC


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;1136256 said:


> heres my latest sled, they out priced themselves so now i keep them longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceman26 (Dec 4, 2010)

I just joined this site and thought I would share pictures my sleds. The first one is my current creation and the second was my past sled that I put a lot of work and money into.



















Ice


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks,

thats my current sled 80 horsepower ,all my other sleds were 150hp mod sleds. but the fun factor is worth the loss. i ride off trail tight trail and thats where that sled shines imo


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

No pics of old sleds but here are the only sled pics I have

Speedwerx 800 mod (friends sled a few years ago)









just picked this up 08 summit with SHR 860 bigbore around 175hp waiting to head west to real snow









Just a funny picture


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

First Pic, is my old 07 800 HO

Second pic, is one of our fearless leaders, doing a snow dance worship.

2nd pic is in Pulaski NY


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

the worst thing I saw was premium is running at $3.30 right now


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nothing fancy here. 76 John Deere 340 Cyclone. But when I am done with it, it will look and run like new.


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 11, 2006)

heres some of my sleds. Some old and broken , but all paid for with plowing $payup


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

are they like a four wheeler where you can spend any amount on them. I have no idea the costs of these things, but they do look like fun.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

JB1;1137716 said:


> are they like a four wheeler where you can spend any amount on them. I have no idea the costs of these things, but they do look like fun.


It's on of them deals were you get to ride them for maybe 3 months out of the year if your lucks. Some of the new ones cost around $13,000.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Iceman26;1137155 said:


> I just joined this site and thought I would share pictures my sleds. The first one is my current creation and the second was my past sled that I put a lot of work and money into.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice revs the snow camo looks sick with the black.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

My latest sled (seld?), nothing fancy, '08 TNT:


----------



## Iceman26 (Dec 4, 2010)

wolfmobile8;1137854 said:


> Nice revs the snow camo looks sick with the black.


Thanks Wolf!

I agree the camo does look good and is durable since it's a sled wrap. Now, the black and yellow sled is a one off paint scheme that is supposed to look like the black is tearing off exposing the yellow. That paint scheme follows the guidelines just like an automobile paint job, primer, flex additive, etc and has over 40 hours into prep and layout. I wanted something different since a Rev is so common and wanted it to stand out in a crowd. It also has a Whelen strobe kit in the headlights for all you plow gurus!

Take care,

Ice


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i love the snow camo 

yea sleds are what made the price of wheelers to rise imo

i started on wheelers simply because i could ride year round, aftermarket parts were cheap

then the sleds took off and everything for them cost more period, then they followed suit with the otherstuff
my 98 was 5000 as a leftover
my o2 800 was 7199

my red f7 i paid 7500 for in 03

my 07 500 lol was 8500

do you see a trend? very addictive sport, if you like speed and to modify crap stay away lol


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Iceman26;1137898 said:


> Thanks Wolf!
> 
> I agree the camo does look good and is durable since it's a sled wrap. Now, the black and yellow sled is a one off paint scheme that is supposed to look like the black is tearing off exposing the yellow. That paint scheme follows the guidelines just like an automobile paint job, primer, flex additive, etc and has over 40 hours into prep and layout. I wanted something different since a Rev is so common and wanted it to stand out in a crowd. It also has a Whelen strobe kit in the headlights for all you plow gurus!
> 
> ...


thats awsome it has whelen strobes in the head lights never seen that before and i hope to have 2007 ski doo rev 800 xrs next year.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I want a new Ski-Doo Renegade 600 so bad. My old 1993 Arctic Cat Jag 440 is getting old especialy after riding a REV.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I got a nice 05 F7 and 05 F6 that where stole 2 weeks ago so if you find them take a picture and post it on here for me.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

green grass did did you buy your new truck from waconia ford? I saw it sitting there a few week ago I believe I remember the logo?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i got strobes too but thats played out that and the law didn't like it hahaha


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

here is mine, 2010 skidoo 600 etec 1700 miles on it,










here is my dads 2004 600 ho with 10,222 miles on it,


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

here is my old one 2005 500ss 7,000 miles on it,


















also had a 2003 600 ho but sold it last yr


----------



## 1994yj (Jan 30, 2010)

The first 2 are from 2 years ago and the last is my new sled. Havent even rode it yet. It needs a lil custom work done too.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

DareDog;1138286 said:


> also had a 2003 600 ho but sold it last yr


Is that a beaver tail suspension? I was toled to stay away from them.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

A couple of my sled. My girlfriend is in the 2nd pic background; she thought I was taking a picture of her. lol


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Real nice sleds guys sold my sleds a few yrs back would love a new one


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

mercer_me;1138370 said:


> Is that a beaver tail suspension? I was toled to stay away from them.


mercer thats stock the beaver tail looks like a newer rev 440 race sled chasie end to it. 2003 was the first year the rev came out.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

1994yj;1138320 said:


> The first 2 are from 2 years ago and the last is my new sled. Havent even rode it yet. It needs a lil custom work done too.


thats sick good luck with the new sled


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

mercer_me;1138370 said:


> Is that a beaver tail suspension? I was toled to stay away from them.


kinda of, its same suspension in any other rev just newer ones have different suspension in them, i would avoid the 2003 ones as they had trouble with top end (rings needs to be replaced)


----------



## 1994yj (Jan 30, 2010)

wolfmobile8;1138479 said:


> thats sick good luck with the new sled


Thanks, I cant wait to get it out and see what it can do.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

1994yj;1138504 said:


> Thanks, I cant wait to get it out and see what it can do.


is it an 800


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

ryde307;1138254 said:


> green grass did did you buy your new truck from waconia ford? I saw it sitting there a few week ago I believe I remember the logo?


Nope Eden Prairie ford. You Might have seen my Truck sitting at Waconia Dodge. I do cummins Diesel work for them.


----------



## 1994yj (Jan 30, 2010)

wolfmobile8;1138506 said:


> is it an 800


No its the 600 h.o sdi
I've always had 800s till i got a good deal on that white rev and found unless im draging down a field i can stay with any 800 on the trail so I just look for the best deal now.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

1994yj;1138580 said:


> No its the 600 h.o sdi
> I've always had 800s till i got a good deal on that white rev and found unless im draging down a field i can stay with any 800 on the trail so I just look for the best deal now.


well that sled will still move good if you do some mods to it i hope to have rev in an 800 for next year


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

This machine is never let me down, been all over NYS and up to Quebec, St Donate. Would love a new one but I just can't find the time to Plow and ride.


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

2002 xc edge 700
1998 xlt 600 triple 
1996 storm 800 triple With triple pipes

All 3 are mine, I ride the 2002 in the middle, 1998 on the left is for the girlfriend, and the 1996 is a spare.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

albhb3;1136845 said:


> gotta admit the rider forward position of today is so much more comfortable to me comming off an 03 xcsp600 was a night and day difference in comfort


I havent been on a sled in probably 5 years now, but the last time I was out I took a friends Firecat for a spin, and as strange as it sounds, it seemed as though it was too light for me.



IPLOWSNO;1137035 said:


> yea the new cats are hideous lol and thats an 800 also when i was doing the headlight i managed to put tape in the right places to make it appear as a 600 i pissed alot of tcat owners off being on theyre bumper, then passing them when the going got rough


:laughing: yeah those things are monsters for sure, I went from a full modded ZRT 800 to the ZR, and even stock it was better. I vowed to never ride a mod sled in the winter ever again, the previous year was just miserable worrying about burning down on real long high speed runs


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

homerpete;1138958 said:


> 1996 storm 800 triple With triple pipes


My cousin had a 1996 Storm 800. That thing was the fastes sled around at the time.


----------



## Paul9 (Nov 8, 2009)

My 06 adrenline 600sdi 2734 miles on it


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Green Grass;1138554 said:


> Nope Eden Prairie ford. You Might have seen my Truck sitting at Waconia Dodge. I do cummins Diesel work for them.


Ooops that what I meant accross from Mcdonalds.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

ryde307;1139397 said:


> Ooops that what I meant accross from Mcdonalds.


That would have been it.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

heres mine mxz 800


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

old Whip with a water cooled 340 Bombardier motor. it's not fast or sexy but i have so little money in it and it's not worth anything so i keep it around to play on.


----------



## 01lariat (Feb 29, 2008)

My last sled was a green 2000 AC ZRT 600. Plenty of pic's, but it is all on film. Also I had the 96 version of the same sled. I loved my triples. Maybe someday if I ever make any money again I'll buy my Thundercat 1000 I've always wanted. Never again will I buy brand new. Total waste of money unless you can maybe ride more than a few moments in a season.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I wouldnt say its a complete waste but you either need to put 2000+ miles on a year or need to keep them for 3-4 IMHO


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Pressure-washing some of my older Skandics,... an annual after-season ritual that makes working on them a lot cleaner & nicer,... wesport


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Sold most of the older sleds,... now these 2 are my new rides,... 2011 Tundra LT w/600ACE,... and a 2007 Skandic Super-Wide Track,... I've got a feeling that there may not be such a thing as snow so deep that this thing can't go in,... Thumbs Up


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow you have some nice places to ride!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dam alaska that is awesome scenery there, doyou do foriegn exchange at all, but i am not foriegn hahaha i will shovel your driveway? free up some of your time hahaha


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

good thread,. Some nice sleds.

I just picked this up.

99 tcat.

Little tlc and hopefully she runs hard and doesn't eat parts..


----------



## ChevyHDkid45 (Nov 30, 2008)

2009 iq 600


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

*Here's mine*

First is my 2010 renegade...600ETEC.
Second is Dads sled, 2010 adrenaline...600ETEC.
Last is the new sled trailer, 25' long, 7' wide, full finished interior.

These pics were when we had just brought them back, got them about a month and a half ago as holdovers. All sleds and trailer now have some basic additions. Sleds both got stud-boy studs, visor plugs, 12v plugs, knee pads, and tunnel bags. Trailer got loading lights, belting on the floor and both ramps, more clearance lights (in fenders), and i am in the process of making a wall unit to hold a case of oil, 2 gas cans, misc cans and tools, tie downs, and paper towels. Spare tire mount also needs to be mounted still. A heater is a possibility.

In the renegade pic you can see my buddies 2006 renegade (black) with the 600sdi motor, he just picked it up with about 2400mi and did the same list of mods we did to ours.

Hopefully i can update this with some current shots in the snow and the truck/trailer rig all set up soon! we got about 30 miles in this weekend just to work the bugs out...it was a little thin, but not bad for early December!

Enjoy, and happy riding this winter!


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

Alaska Boss;1140516 said:


> Sold most of the older sleds,... now these 2 are my new rides,... 2011 Tundra LT w/600ACE,... and a 2007 Skandic Super-Wide Track,... I've got a feeling that there may not be such a thing as snow so deep that this thing can't go in,... Thumbs Up


I love the new sleds

whats your thoughts on the new ace motor?


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

2009 600rs Brothers
2008 renegade x 800 mine 
2005 rev 440 buddy 
2004 Pro XR 800 buddy

ride in Portage ME most of the time


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

you suck I have always loved the looks of those proxr800s


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

A few early season pics in Colorado


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

That /\ has to be the nicest looking sled Polaris has put out in years............ Thumbs Up

But WTF is the story on the last pic?? Seems a little early for avy season, isn't it? Was it your sled?


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

jomama45;1146325 said:


> That /\ has to be the nicest looking sled Polaris has put out in years............ Thumbs Up
> 
> But WTF is the story on the last pic?? Seems a little early for avy season, isn't it? Was it your sled?


Nope, there has already been 2 avy deaths this year  If there's enough to ride, there's enough to slide.

Pics a buddy for mine checking out the snow pack after the slide, he just gave it a lite chop.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Another angle of the slope.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

dmcarpentry;1146161 said:


> 2009 600rs Brothers
> 2008 renegade x 800 mine
> 2005 rev 440 buddy
> 2004 Pro XR 800 buddy
> ...


nice sleds that white rev is nice I got all of my bars for my sled and some other stuff from ravex


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

BoyneCityGuy;1141402 said:


> First is my 2010 renegade...600ETEC.
> Second is Dads sled, 2010 adrenaline...600ETEC.
> Last is the new sled trailer, 25' long, 7' wide, full finished interior.
> 
> ...


you will LOVE the Etec i like mine, SKidoo did great job on it,


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dam thats what was missing my prox r dam wheres my pic hahaha i only had the sled for a season, dam cops liked it too much so down the road it went hahaha


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Boon docking looks wicked fun. I wish we had places like that in Maine.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

mercer_me;1146687 said:


> Boon docking looks wicked fun. I wish we had places like that in Maine.


we do....

ill get some good pics this season i hope


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i just ride in my yard lol


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

what's a selds?


----------



## 1994yj (Jan 30, 2010)

dmcarpentry- its kind of weird for me seeing all thoose sleds together in your pics. I had a PRO X R 800 that was the best sled ive every owned and my last rev was white and black looked just like your buddys and now my xp looks like your renagade. You guys have a good bunch of sleds!


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

1994yj;1147559 said:


> dmcarpentry- its kind of weird for me seeing all thoose sleds together in your pics. I had a PRO X R 800 that was the best sled ive every owned and my last rev was white and black looked just like your buddys and now my xp looks like your renagade. You guys have a good bunch of sleds![/QUOT
> 
> well it sounds like you have some good sleds
> 
> ...


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

DareDog;1165116 said:


>


I am so jellius. I want a REV XP so bad.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Here's mine 2010 Renegade 1200 4-Tec


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

O.K. I have a addiction for my sleding,
The red one I bought for my wife 02
one of the blue ones is also a 02
the other blue one is a 03
and the black one is a 04 viper S 2200km, tripple pipes, jets, clutch, studs, & lots more
1.5" ripsaw track top speed 205km:yow!:
tymusic


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Pics of my last Sled, just sold it before i moved, it was a blast, before this was a 440 sno-pro and my first sled a 550 super sport, too many re-boots have happened over the years, can't find any pics of them


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

never mine, photo bucket never forgets








the old pooolaris








the poo and cat








deep snow


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

bustin a drift








nice jump








the rath of 96 2" race studs


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I got a video of me going over a small jump today with my 1993 Arctic Cat Jag Deluxe 440. I should have waited for more snow but, I did it anyways. Go to 



 to wach the video.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

here's mine Ski doo MXZ 700


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mercer_me;1167599 said:


> I got a video of me going over a small jump today with my 1993 Arctic Cat Jag Deluxe 440. I should have waited for more snow but, I did it anyways. Go to
> 
> 
> 
> to wach the video.


Please delete this post for me. Thank You.


----------



## Outty330 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's mine just picked it up a month ago 2000 Polaris 500 XCSP in great shape 4500 miles, $1300.00


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Squires;1166791 said:


>


These two pics are awesome!


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hers another pic from last years season My MXZ 700 my buddy's MXZ 700 and my bros REV 800


----------



## jrinaudo (Oct 5, 2011)

This was my sled sold it last yr 2004 Ski-Doo 800mod, now looking for something to replace it


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

current seld


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Finally got some ride able snow this year  here a few pics from today


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My 2005 Sabercat 600 EFI lx




























My last sled was this 1995 Formula 670


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

jomama45;1170998 said:


> These two pics are awesome!


It is amazing what a good camera can do for a picture, no blur etc etc.
not sure what it was, im a point and shoot kind of guy with very few pictures worth looking at, but this camera was a fancy one with interchangeable lenses, SLR of some sort i think.

Im really liking the 1200 Bonbardiers, how is the real world on them? I think i would most certainly go 4 stroke next time around, unless i get a Snowmobile/ATV hybrid, the old faithful Bravo


----------



## zr900 (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is my 2004 ZR 900


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

1st picture is me jumping a back road on my old sled. 1999 XC 600 with a 136X2" paddle track. 2nd is me and the boys up in the U.P. last week, left to right... 2009 Ski doo Rs, middle: 2011 Ski Doo MXZX 600 etec, right: 2009 800r 137". Bought a new sled too, 2011 ski doo 600 etec, put a 137X1.75" paddle. 4th picture is new sled sitting in parking lot.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Nothing good ever comes out of Silver Street.........................


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

couple pics of my new sled I haven't been able to ride yet, and a pic of my old one in Old Forge


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

jomama45;1415724 said:


> Nothing good ever comes out of Silver Street.........................


hahahahahahahahahahahaha thats what i hear, we got there at about 6 that morning and rode for the day. That night we drove farther into town and got a "good" hotel and went to berglund the next two days


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

plowingkid35;1415706 said:


> 1st picture is me jumping a back road on my old sled. 1999 XC 600 with a 136X2" paddle track. 2nd is me and the boys up in the U.P. last week, left to right... 2009 Ski doo Rs, middle: 2011 Ski Doo MXZX 600 etec, right: 2009 800r 137". Bought a new sled too, 2011 ski doo 600 etec, put a 137X1.75" paddle. 4th picture is new sled sitting in parking lot.


Nice revs. I am finally going riding next week.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

plowingkid35;1415706 said:


> 1st picture is me jumping a back road on my old sled. 1999 XC 600 with a 136X2" paddle track. 2nd is me and the boys up in the U.P. last week, left to right... 2009 Ski doo Rs, middle: 2011 Ski Doo MXZX 600 etec, right: 2009 800r 137". Bought a new sled too, 2011 ski doo 600 etec, put a 137X1.75" paddle. 4th picture is new sled sitting in parking lot.


How was the snow and how much is up there??


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Here is a group of ours, all purchases this winter, 3 of up decided to buy sleds. All are 800's, mine is the black ski doo.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Green Grass;1415878 said:


> How was the snow and how much is up there??


They had about 3ft probably on about a 10" base, great riding, trails werre a little rough though, icy in the corners, but other than that the riding was pretty good.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

97' 580 ski doo, and a 92' artic cat prowler 440

We really dont get enough snow to justify owning a new sled around here so I just have these to field ride in between plowing and sleep.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Mine... 2010 Rev XP 800R, 146" x 2.25" Summit X


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This is my Dad's 1991 Polaris Indy Trail Deluxe 488. Besides the ripped seat it's in great shape and it runs like it's brand new. He just had to weld the runner on it because it had a crack.


----------



## Paul9 (Nov 8, 2009)

My New One...


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

100 miles on this season so far... should have close to 800 on by now.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

DareDog;1418280 said:


> 100 miles on this season so far... should have close to 800 on by now.


Nice snow flap DD...... Thumbs Up


----------



## leftynetter23 (Aug 5, 2011)

Last year these were 2 of our 3 sleds. First pic is mine in tug hill the second is my father's. First sled was a 2005 ski-doo 600 ho x package with vforce reeds, nothing out of the ordinary but was fast for a 600. Had to get rid of it because it started on fire on that trip. Cause was unknown. Second is a 2006 500ss with the "gay" mirrors. Still cant get why they put those on sleds just ruins the look. Sled I ride now was a back up sled, 2007 500ss. Was snowing and taken from cell phone sorry about quality.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm surprised the title of this thread hasn't been fixed yet.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Alot of nice sleds on here!!!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

JeffNY;1415757 said:


> couple pics of my new sled I haven't been able to ride yet, and a pic of my old one in Old Forge


JeffNY... is your F1100 a turbo? my buddy has the turbo Limited snopro and the thing is a turd 101mph, reverse is broke, belly pan broke, we are at a loss for words dearler is scratching there heads????


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

All you guys with the rev's, what's your thoughts on them? With our poor winter here I'm figuring on an abundance of sleds being up for sale in the late winter/spring and may have to get myself one.

I've grown up around sleds and prefer the rider forward type sleds since I also ride atvs and dirtbikes, much more of an "at home" feel to me then the conventional style with your feet out infront of you.

Most all my friends ride polaris but I've always liked the looks of the rev's.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

mine on the right............tymusic


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

fatboy;1427702 said:


> View attachment 109104
> 
> mine on the right............tymusic


What is this, smokey and the bandit knock off?


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Mark13;1427706 said:


> What is this, smokey and the bandit knock off?


A week away with the boys and cheap Quebec Beer!!!!!! LOL


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

mine is the 2010 Rush


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Mark13;1427701 said:


> All you guys with the rev's, what's your thoughts on them? With our poor winter here I'm figuring on an abundance of sleds being up for sale in the late winter/spring and may have to get myself one.
> 
> I've grown up around sleds and prefer the rider forward type sleds since I also ride atvs and dirtbikes, much more of an "at home" feel to me then the conventional style with your feet out infront of you.
> 
> Most all my friends ride polaris but I've always liked the looks of the rev's.


I love mine, nothing but good things to say about it. Mine is the xp chasis but the revs are great chasis's too. Smooth ride, good handling good power


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Mark13;1427701 said:


> All you guys with the rev's, what's your thoughts on them? With our poor winter here I'm figuring on an abundance of sleds being up for sale in the late winter/spring and may have to get myself one.
> 
> I've grown up around sleds and prefer the rider forward type sleds since I also ride atvs and dirtbikes, much more of an "at home" feel to me then the conventional style with your feet out infront of you.
> 
> Most all my friends ride polaris but I've always liked the looks of the rev's.


REV what more can i say??? you will LOVE IT!!!! i would look for 2006+ mxz 500ss they get good mpg good on oil very peppy and no its not a 500  its 597cc.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DareDog;1427804 said:


> REV what more can i say??? you will LOVE IT!!!! i would look for 2006+ mxz 500ss they get good mpg good on oil very peppy and no its not a 500  its 597cc.


I'm running with a group of 600's, a few 700's, and there's an 800 in there too I think. I gotta be able to keep up lol. Couple of the 700's are Yamaha SRX or similar sleds and really get with the program.

I ride pretty aggressively, lots of body language in my riding, not just sit back and steer. And has to have good suspension, I've got aftermarket stuff on my atv and would prefer to not have to spend that much money again on stuff for a sled.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres a more recent pic of mine 2 weeks ago up in Pittsburg NH.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Mark13;1427825 said:


> I'm running with a group of 600's, a few 700's, and there's an 800 in there too I think. I gotta be able to keep up lol. Couple of the 700's are Yamaha SRX or similar sleds and really get with the program.
> 
> I ride pretty aggressively, lots of body language in my riding, not just sit back and steer. And has to have good suspension, I've got aftermarket stuff on my atv and would prefer to not have to spend that much money again on stuff for a sled.


i got 05 500ss and it dose 105 with me on and im big guy :laughing:

if your aggressive rider get X package one. MXZ X. it has hpg shocks rebuild able lot better. 600 ho sdi is good one to.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mark,

I rode die hard Polaris since 1990.

Switched to Skidoo in 2008 Summit 800r 154" X . I ride out in Wy, Colorado , Montana and the random trips to the UP when the Lake Effect is kicking. Hands down the best sled I have ever owned, Love it. Minor mods and a ton of power. I can put the sled where I want it and feel comfortable in doing so. On the trail it's cold but not my stlye of riding, Mostly off trail riding . if you want a rocket look for a 600rs it's the race model, only downfall to that is premixing the gas. I might know of one for sale. Good luck


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DareDog;1434793 said:


> i got 05 500ss and it dose 105 with me on and im big guy :laughing:
> 
> if your aggressive rider get X package one. MXZ X. it has hpg shocks rebuild able lot better. 600 ho sdi is good one to.





Bird21;1435095 said:


> Mark,
> 
> I rode die hard Polaris since 1990.
> 
> Switched to Skidoo in 2008 Summit 800r 154" X . I ride out in Wy, Colorado , Montana and the random trips to the UP when the Lake Effect is kicking. Hands down the best sled I have ever owned, Love it. Minor mods and a ton of power. I can put the sled where I want it and feel comfortable in doing so. On the trail it's cold but not my stlye of riding, Mostly off trail riding . if you want a rocket look for a 600rs it's the race model, only downfall to that is premixing the gas. I might know of one for sale. Good luck


Thanks for the tips, I'll see what's out there. I'm sure with this fantastic winter and the superb riding conditions everyone will be very reluctant to sell.


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Heres my 2003 Yamaha RX1 up in Maine a few years ago we are heading up to Jackman on thursday for the weekend to do some riding. Anybody going to be up there.


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

Mark,
Based on your riding style and experience you may want to check out some 03-07 Rev MXZX 440 race sleds that have been trail converted. They were a factory race sled that was sold to racers only. They came with a high comp head to run 110 and a small fuel tank. The common thing to do to these sleds is put a 10 gal tank on them and a low comp dome...otherwise known as a trail conversion kit. They are untouchable from 0-80 but are not a top end sled due to gearing and what not. the suspension is unbeatable and they have reinforced chassis's and straight rip. I have been a yami guy my whole life but currently ride one of these. Light awesome suspension and very aggresive rider position. they can be bought in the 2500-3000 range all day! 

Kyle


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

*Vote For Me In This Contest*

I want some new gear. Vote for me in this contest. Pass it on to your buddies as well. Click on the link below and vote on Polaris's Facebook page.

Facebook Link

Here is the photo that I submitted.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

miderbier;1435319 said:


> Mark,
> Based on your riding style and experience you may want to check out some 03-07 Rev MXZX 440 race sleds that have been trail converted. They were a factory race sled that was sold to racers only. They came with a high comp head to run 110 and a small fuel tank. The common thing to do to these sleds is put a 10 gal tank on them and a low comp dome...otherwise known as a trail conversion kit. They are untouchable from 0-80 but are not a top end sled due to gearing and what not. the suspension is unbeatable and they have reinforced chassis's and straight rip. I have been a yami guy my whole life but currently ride one of these. Light awesome suspension and very aggresive rider position. they can be bought in the 2500-3000 range all day!
> 
> Kyle


What's it cost to trail convert one if it's still setup for 110 and a couple gallon gas tank? 
I hear of guys adding extra boggie wheels, changing the ecm tune, and going through the work of revalving the suspension and changing clutching. How much of this is necessary?

Anyone have thoughts on the Arctic Cat F7's also?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A&J Landscaping;1435288 said:


> Heres my 2003 Yamaha RX1 up in Maine a few years ago we are heading up to Jackman on thursday for the weekend to do some riding. Anybody going to be up there.


Was that picture taken at the Solon Damn?


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

Mark13;1435431 said:


> What's it cost to trail convert one if it's still setup for 110 and a couple gallon gas tank?
> I hear of guys adding extra boggie wheels, changing the ecm tune, and going through the work of revalving the suspension and changing clutching. How much of this is necessary?
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on the Arctic Cat F7's also?


I dont think any of that extra stuff is necessary...but I am by no means an expert. plenty of guys out there doing this stuff daily. I am not one of them. For the money I have invested it is a great ditch banging sled! If you trail converted it buying all the stuff new I would say 500 tops!

Kyle


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Mark13;1435431 said:


> What's it cost to trail convert one if it's still setup for 110 and a couple gallon gas tank?
> I hear of guys adding extra boggie wheels, changing the ecm tune, and going through the work of revalving the suspension and changing clutching. How much of this is necessary?
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on the Arctic Cat F7's also?


F7's are good sleds. I know a few people with them. Ones been totalled probably 3-4 times (yes the kids an idiot- daddies money) and keeps kickin. Decent for weight too. Crossfires are pretty decent too. M's are awesome, but if you don't goto the mountains you probably wouldn't like an M too much.

Also, look into a Sno Pro. Sounds like you'd enjoy that alot better than a normal sled based on how you said you ride


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I heard those F7's were fast in a straight line great if you wanna scream across the lake


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

miderbier;1435886 said:


> I dont think any of that extra stuff is necessary...but I am by no means an expert. plenty of guys out there doing this stuff daily. I am not one of them. For the money I have invested it is a great ditch banging sled! If you trail converted it buying all the stuff new I would say 500 tops!
> 
> Kyle


I'll look into it more, I was just curious what your thoughts were.



87chevy;1436228 said:


> F7's are good sleds. I know a few people with them. Ones been totalled probably 3-4 times (yes the kids an idiot- daddies money) and keeps kickin. Decent for weight too. Crossfires are pretty decent too. M's are awesome, but if you don't goto the mountains you probably wouldn't like an M too much.
> 
> Also, look into a Sno Pro. Sounds like you'd enjoy that alot better than a normal sled based on how you said you ride





albhb3;1436254 said:


> I heard those F7's were fast in a straight line great if you wanna scream across the lake


I'll see what comes up, F7's seem to be pretty popular so I figured I would ask. There's not many lakes here, well that's not any snow here either. Where I'd go up north is on a chain of lakes but if the a 440 race sled will do 85-90 in short bursts I'd be able to keep up with everyone fine and have no trouble staying with them on the trail. Wide open lake riding isn't much fun for me, I don't have the attention span to go straight only. I'm the one in the group that can't stay in line and do 35 neatly following whoever is infront of me. Any chance for a detour or "adventure" is fair game as long as there's nothing that says "stay on trail" or don't ride here, etc. I don't need to be that idiot that can't stay where he's supposed to and gives one more reason for the anti-ohv people to try and shut down all off road stuff because people are just riding irresponsibly.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

What the hell is a Seld?


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Mark13;1436309 said:


> I'll look into it more, I was just curious what your thoughts were.
> 
> I'll see what comes up, F7's seem to be pretty popular so I figured I would ask. There's not many lakes here, well that's not any snow here either. Where I'd go up north is on a chain of lakes but if the a 440 race sled will do 85-90 in short bursts I'd be able to keep up with everyone fine and have no trouble staying with them on the trail. Wide open lake riding isn't much fun for me, I don't have the attention span to go straight only. I'm the one in the group that can't stay in line and do 35 neatly following whoever is infront of me. Any chance for a detour or "adventure" is fair game as long as there's nothing that says "stay on trail" or don't ride here, etc. I don't need to be that idiot that can't stay where he's supposed to and gives one more reason for the anti-ohv people to try and shut down all off road stuff because people are just riding irresponsibly.


I personally wouldn't go with a 440 mod if you want to ride trail. That's just me. They'll stand straight up and down on take off and haul the mail but they aren't very trail mannered. Made to go fast for 15-20 minutes and then be shut down, ya know? I know of F7s that have hit 110, then it starts gettin sketchy


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

99 Vmax 500









03 RX1









My 3 vintage 1979 Polaris TX's. Two 440's and a 340.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

s_melchi;1435377 said:


> I want some new gear. Vote for me in this contest. Pass it on to your buddies as well. Click on the link below and vote on Polaris's Facebook page.
> 
> Facebook Link
> 
> Here is the photo that I submitted.


Love the retro graphics!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Love the TX's. 
I had a 77 TXL-340 ported and polished ,exspansion chambers etc, quick little sled....



jmbones;1436783 said:


> 99 Vmax 500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

jmbones;1436783 said:


> 03 RX1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang you get to park your sled in the house?


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok, so no snow to plow whos going ridin this weekend.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

dlnimsy;1443375 said:


> Ok, so no snow to plow whos going ridin this weekend.


I've pretty much given up on Michigan riding this year.....but with all the nice weather excav8ting work is taking off already.....
But i am heading to Rabbit Ears pass in Colorado on March 3, for 6 days of riding the big hills. Might even go back in April and ride again.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

excav8ter;1443398 said:


> I've pretty much given up on Michigan riding this year.....but with all the nice weather excav8ting work is taking off already.....
> But i am heading to Rabbit Ears pass in Colorado on March 3, for 6 days of riding the big hills. Might even go back in April and ride again.


I'm jealous,,,,,Used to ride out that way every season...


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Had a couple people I know go up to the UP this last weekend. They thought it was amazing, guess I cant really say, they're kinda bags of d though so...


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

dlnimsy;1443375 said:


> Ok, so no snow to plow whos going ridin this weekend.


I am going up to Pittsburg NH this weekend.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

wolfmobile8;1443648 said:


> I am going up to Pittsburg NH this weekend.


gonna be up there too. heading into Quebec for the freeBe weekend.Staying at the Buckrub.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

dlnimsy;1443807 said:


> gonna be up there too. heading into Quebec for the freeBe weekend.Staying at the Buckrub.


Cool maybe I will see you on the trails or at youngs getting gas. I love the buckrub great food. My buddy has a house up there and it's up near first lake. We prob might end up going to the buckrub so if you see a black 06 GMC 2500hd crew cab black duramax that's me and my buddy.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here are more current pics of sled. First is last year.









Cool angle from GoPro. Have some video also but camera has issues and video os real glitchy I will try and clean up and post. It is a cool view of tree riding in the back country.









Lined up out side the lodge









One of the trucks on the way home.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sled is forsale also. 2008 summit 154" has a SHR860 Bigbore motor all new last year. Vforce reeds, RKtek head, low and high comp domes, quick clickers, shockwave adjustable helix, full vent kit, boss seat, wrap, hrp y pipe, super q can and some more im forgetting. $7200


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

ryde307;1444009 said:


> Here are more current pics of sled. First is last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nasty ski doo I have ris bars on my sled aswell. I wish i hade the money to buy that summit. sounds nasty and fast but hopefully next season i will have my dream sled which is a 2007 ski do mxz xrs 800. The sled deck looks good. I want to get one for my truck eventually I really like them. Prob go with a marathon sled deck theres a guy not to far fromm me that sells them.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We have ran a few differnt brands of decks. I cant say one is much better than another. This one is the worst. The tie downs are in the way for loading and the ramp is a large hinged ramp thats akward and hard to set up. The best was one last year that was homemade we borrowed. Steel vs aluminum is debatable dependng on how you will load and unload it.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

ryde307;1444846 said:


> We have ran a few differnt brands of decks. I cant say one is much better than another. This one is the worst. The tie downs are in the way for loading and the ramp is a large hinged ramp thats akward and hard to set up. The best was one last year that was homemade we borrowed. Steel vs aluminum is debatable dependng on how you will load and unload it.


Yea not sure if I like taht one cuse it seems like it sits to high in the truck but the marathons are nice cause the sides extend out nad they come with super clamps on them.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

here are ours


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

You skidoo fanboys are thicker than flys in here


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

albhb3;1444921 said:


> You skidoo fanboys are thicker than flys in here


Nothing beats a good cat! Thumbs Up


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Green Grass;1445076 said:


> Nothing beats a good cat! Thumbs Up


Really? Cat makes nice stuff for sure...... but so does Yamaha, Polaris and Ski Doo
Just depends on what works for each individual. That's why I have a Ski doo.....because I like the way it fits me. But a little brand warfare sure is fun! Thumbs Up


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

that new RMK from polaris is a beast 417lbs


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

albhb3;1445102 said:


> that new RMK from polaris is a beast 417lbs


No kidding!!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

albhb3;1445102 said:


> that new RMK from polaris is a beast 417lbs


now that is a beast!!


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

^ looks like doo has some work


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Doo's new sleds come out on the 19th. My down payment for snowchecking on is on the table waiting.


----------

